
Show HN: A frame by frame GIF editor with Photoshop vibes - paulfears
http://gifexplosion.com/app.php
======
IvanK_net
I am working on a photo editor
[https://www.Photopea.com](https://www.Photopea.com) and I added the GIF
capability some time ago :)

Simply put, each layer, whose name starts with "_a_", defines a frame. Layers
with other names are visible in all frames.

An example: go here
[http://photopea.com#iL9sRwekM](http://photopea.com#iL9sRwekM) and press File
- Export As - GIF :)

~~~
preommr
Hey Ivan, what's the deal with pixlr pro
([https://pixlr.com/pro/](https://pixlr.com/pro/)).

It looks exactly like photopea - not just the same idea - but like someone
copied and pasted the site.

~~~
IvanK_net
Hi, we licence Photopea to them. They provide it to their customers, together
with the access to their stock photos and other features.

------
paulfears
I wanted to edit gifs, frame by frame like in stop motion movies, so I made
this app that allows you to build and animate gifs without the overhead of
photoshop. It splits a premade gif into frames then allows you to edit these
frames one at a time directly on the app

~~~
phailhaus
Add some example gifs to play with! I don't have any gifs on hand, and I'm
unlikely to go through the hassle of finding a good candidate gif, downloading
it, and then reuploading it to your site. Would love to play with some good
examples!

~~~
paulfears
awesome I will get to work on it

------
RileyJames
Nice work. Something I've wanted before, but I'm a little confused by the UX.

I upload a gif, select a frame, modify it. But then I seem to only be able to
add it to the end of the gif?

Changes are not made to the existing frame.

And I don't seem to be able to change the order of frames (ie: move the
modified frame to it's original position).

I recently used this tool ([https://ezgif.com/add-text](https://ezgif.com/add-
text)), which got the job done. The most useful feature on it was the
capability to set "x frame to x frame". ie: add text from frame 25 - end or 25
- 40.

The combination of your layers feature, plus frame x to x, would make this
quite productive.

~~~
paulfears
Thank you for your feedback. You can modify the frame by pressing the up arrow
on the frame. The up arrow sets the frame to the current value of the canvas,
the down arrow sets the canvas to the given frame.

------
leopld
This is quite similar to [https://giflr.com/](https://giflr.com/) – a web app
I developed in 2014.

Liking the way you can build animations by adding one frame at a time and
preserving what you drew on the previous frame.

I was a bit confused about how to select and edit frames after having uploaded
a GIF to edit it.

------
joshmn
This brings back so many good memories.

I remember when AIM was a hyper-popular thing with my generation (Millennial)
in the early 2000s. The communities around buddy icons all passed around a
pirated copy of Jasc Animation Shop to create buddy icons. So many great
things were made with that piece of software. It just worked and was so easy
to use that 10-year-olds could pick it up and go.

------
pan69
Nice work but I'am not able to zoom in on the canvas? E.g. this one,
everything is to small to do any meaningful editing:

[https://i.pinimg.com/originals/8c/48/5f/8c485f66cc5831d30ee2...](https://i.pinimg.com/originals/8c/48/5f/8c485f66cc5831d30ee2c20cc3865c75.gif)

------
VadimPR
This is excellent. Thanks, bookmarked!

Handy to combine with peek
([https://github.com/phw/peek](https://github.com/phw/peek)) which does a good
job of recording gifs.

------
thecodrr
Ahem. Photoshop* vibes. While the tool has utility it falls nowhere near the
"photoshop vibes" category. I understand it's all marketing but come on man...

------
egnehots
Does anyone know a good real gif editor which show you advanced gif options?
such as per frame delay, left, top offset..

